# schneiderei



## Fr3@K89 (31. Juli 2007)

wo kann man schneiderei über 150 lernen ??

MFG Fr3@K

<a href="http://de.profile.xfire.com/freakhakke"><img src="http://de.miniprofile.xfire.com/bg/os/type/0/freakhakke.png" width="440" height="111" /></a>


----------



## Pomela (31. Juli 2007)

Unterstadt, danach Tarrens Mühle


----------



## Isegrim (31. Juli 2007)

html ist aus offensichtlichen Gründen hier im Forum deaktiviert, Fr3@K89. Du kannst mit BB-Codes aber das Bild mit einem Link auf dein xfire-Profil verlinken, am besten in deiner Signatur.

/ins Schneiderei-Forum verschoben


----------



## PatrickNRW (27. Januar 2008)

wo ist unterstadt und wie komm ich da hin? ist es dort die einzige möglichkeit, schneiderei auf "experte" zu bekommen? ich lvl 21 bin zur zeit in darnassus.


----------



## Pomela (27. Januar 2008)

sry für die Seite der Allianz weiss ich das nicht, aber schau mal hier http://www.buffed.de/?f=schneider


----------



## Morrtis (27. Januar 2008)

bis 300 sollte nu eigetlich alles in z.b. Stormwind gehn ...


----------

